# Festplatte klackert beim starten und wird nicht erkannt! Neue Festplatte problem besteht weiterhin!



## Acid (9. August 2010)

Hi,

folgendes ich habe mein system auf am3 umgerüstet 1055t und asus crosshair 4.

Vorher hatte ich ca 8 monate ein i5 system mit einem evga p55ftw am laufen mit dieser platte.

Jetzt habe ich heute meinen prozessor erhalten und eingebaut.... und dann sehe ich das die festplatte (systemplatte) nicht erkannt wird.

Wenn ich den pc starte klackt sie ziemlich laut ca 4 mal dann hört es auf jedoch wird sie weiterhin nicht erkannt. lasse ich das sata kabel abgeklemmt läuft sie ganz normal, also kein klacken. 
Das seltsame ist das sie vor 2 wochen ja noch ganz normal gelaufe ist, und von heute auf morgen jetzt anscheinden nicht mehr geht...

sata kabel habe ich schon getauscht und einige andere steckplätze versucht ohne erfolg. Auch den stromanschluss habe ich getauscht.

Es ist eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB.

Denkt ihr sie ist defekt? dann werde ich direkt eine neue bestellen müssen...

vielen dank schonmal..

Gruß Andy


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Festplatte klackert beim starten und wird nicht erkannt!*

ja klar ist die defekt, es wird mit der zeit schlimmer und schlimmer bis die garnet mehr geht! also bei mir war das mit einer Maxtor und das 3 Mal! obwohl das gute platten waren.


----------



## TheRammbock (9. August 2010)

*AW: Festplatte klackert beim starten und wird nicht erkannt!*

Auch ich tippe, sofern es per Ferndignose überhaupt geht, auf einen Defekt. Ich würde More nun nur noch nababbeln können, früher oder später geht mit der HDD gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2010)

*AW: Festplatte klackert beim starten und wird nicht erkannt!*

Ja, das ist ein typischer HDD-Defekt. Und wenn Du schon andere Steckplätze+Kabel probiert hast, sieht es schlecht aus. Du könntest die evlt. noch an einem anderen PC mal anschließen, um letzte Gewissheit zu haben. So was kommt bei den besten Platten halt mal vor, daher sollte "man" auch immer mind. eine zweite für die wichtigen Daten haben.


----------



## Acid (9. August 2010)

*AW: Festplatte klackert beim starten und wird nicht erkannt!*

erstmal danke für eure antworten 

ich habe einfach mal währen dem klackern, den stromstecker der platte abgezocken und wieder drangesteckt, jetzt läuft sie wieder einwandfrei... muss es jedoch bei jedem start wiederholen... es funktioniert auch z.b. bei dem klackern ein reset durchzuführen, somit bekommt die platte ja kurzzeitig keinen strom.

ich habe jedoch sicherheitshalber heute eine neue spinpoint 3 bestellt mit 1tb....sollte morgen ankommen, dann werde ich direkt die daten rüberkopieren.... und für die zukunft wirklich ein raid system anlegen.....

blöde frage kann ich die platte falls sie die tage kaputt gehen sollte, als garantiefall einsenden? Gekauft wurde sie im januar diesen jahres, sollte somit noch garantie haben.. ich weiss nur nicht wie das bei festplatten ist.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

*AW: Festplatte klackert beim starten und wird nicht erkannt!*

Natürlich kannst Du die reklamieren, das sind genau die Fälle, in denen die Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung greift. Das mit dem Stromstecker: vlt. ist auch nur die Stromzufhr nicht o.k., daher eben mal in nem anderen PC testen. Wenn es auch da Ärger gibt, würd ich gar nicht erst abwarten mit der Reklamation.

Aber wenn Du wichtige Daten drauf hast, dann benutzt die Platte möglichst nur, wenn es nicht anders geht! ich hatte auch mal so was und deswegen 40GB an Daten verloren, damals eine Riesenmenge, als würd man heute 800GB verlieren   ich hab halt die HDD weiterbenutzt, weil ich nicht abwarten wollte, bis die neue eintrifft...


Raid zu Datensicherheit ist aber IMHO nicht nötig, vor allem würdest Du dann auch viel unnötigen Mist immer mitkopieren. Installier Dir einfach ein Backuptool, das kann zB 1x am Tag fragen, ob Du ein Backup machen willst, und wenn Du das bestätigst, werden die NEUEN Dateien aus DEN Ordnern, die Du in den Optionen festlegen kannst, auf eine andere Platte kopiert, die Du im PC hast. Nur beim ersten Mal sind es dann natürlich viele neue Dateien, aber ansonsten zB Du hast ein neues Album mit Musik => nur diese neuen MP3 werden rüberkopiert. Oder Du spielst 3-4 Games => nur die neuen Spielstände werden gesichert usw.


----------



## Acid (10. August 2010)

*AW: Festplatte klackert beim starten und wird nicht erkannt!*

soo leute neues problem, ich habe ja gestern eine neue spinpoint f3 bestellt bei amazon, diese wurde heute auch schon geliefert, jedoch identisches problem wieder. also irgendwas kann da ja nicht stimmen..... 

ich starte pc, platte klackt ca 4 mal. ziehe ich den sata stecker ab u. wieder drauf wird sie problemlos erkannt anders nicht.

netzteil kann ich momentan kein anderes testen, doch das sollte eigl. nicht defekt sein... zumal die platten ja super laufen sobald der stecker erneut eingesteckt worden ist... ich glaube irgendwie es hat was mit dem  board zu tuen.... jemand eine idee?


----------



## Wincenty (10. August 2010)

du kannst ja noch gucken ob dieses Problem bei deinem altem System auftritt oder nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

Ich hab je 2x geschrieben, dass Du die mal in einem anderen PC testen sollst, ob es wirklich an der Platte liegt. Haste nicht gemacht, tja...  Es kann wie gesagt auch nur ein Stromproblem sein, oder in ganz seltenen Fällen verträgt sich auch ein Board mit bestimmten Platten nicht, vlt. findest Du dazu was per google oder auch bei Samsung - die bieten oft ne neue Firmware an, wo dann dabeisteht so was wie "Probleme mit Board7Chipsatz XY behoben"


----------



## Acid (10. August 2010)

an einem anderen system habe ich sie getestet da laufen sie problemlos, was ja auch klar ist.. wäre seltsam wenn eine nagelneue platten den selben defekt aufweisen würde.

nt habe ich mittlerweile auch gegen ein anderes getauscht, selbes problem weiterhin.

wie gesagt ziehe ich die sata stecker am board ab, laufen sie ganz normal. somit muss es ja das board sein..... aber das ist auch nagelneu.. kann doch nicht defekt sein, vvl irgendeine einstellung im bios oder so?


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

schau mal, ob es ein BIOS-Update gibt, und bei Samsung, ob es wie gesagt neue Firmware gibt.


Und ich meinte vorher, dass du die "alte" platte vorher hättest testen sollen, dann hättest Du nicht ne neue bestellen "müssen"


----------



## Acid (10. August 2010)

achso ja damit hast du natürlich recht xD aber was solls, 55 euro für 1tb und ich hatte nur 1 platte ist doch lohnenswert.

also ich habe jetzt im bios mal manuell sata 3gb/s eingestellt. Vorher stand es auf auto (board hat ja auch sata 6gb/s) und jetzt scheints zu gehen, bzw. ich habe bisher einmal gebootet und es hat nicht geklackert... ich hoffe es bleibt so  falls ja müsst ihr mir helfen die andere platte irgendwie mit einzubringen also in einem raid, ich hab davon jedoch keinen plan... ich melde mich morgen wies läuft, danke euch auf jedenfall


----------



## Ralle_ (17. Oktober 2010)

Hi Acid,

vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag. Ich hatte genau das selber Problem. Neues AM3 Board + Phenom II Prozessor --> meine 500Gb Samsung platte klackerte 5 mal und wurde dann im Windows nicht erkannt. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Kabel austecken. jetzt ist die Platte wieder da und auch alle daten -- Brutal Gut --.

Also von wegen - platte ist im A......

Acid ist Groß


----------



## Lobo666 (20. Dezember 2016)

Ja, ich weiß´. Dieser Thread ist 6 Jahre alt. Ich grabe ihn aber trotzdem aus, da ich das gleiche Problem mit meiner 2TB Samsung HDD in meinem neuen DELL T20 habe.
In meinem Desktop PC und meinem Server läuft die Platte ohne Probleme. Ich habe alle SATA Anschlüsse durchprobiert und ein anders Netzteil ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg.


----------

